# logfile für Samba



## Deadshadow (29. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich brauch ein paar Infos über das Logfile vom Samba. Ich arbeite mit Red Hat Enterprise und nur auf der Konsole. 
ich habe folgendes: 

```
log file = /SambaLogfiles/logfile.log
max log size = 1000
log level = 1
```
wenn nun jemand auf dem Server ein Ordner erstellt oder löscht, würde ich das gerne im Logfile sehen. Was muss ich da noch einstellen?

thx


----------



## raven81 (14. Juli 2005)

Dazu muss Du eines der beiden VFS-Module in der smb.conf aktivieren:
audit / extd_audit
Diese loggen alle Dateioperationen mit.

Eine Doku dazu findest Du hier:
http://gertranssmb3.berlios.de/output/VFS.html


----------

